# Wireless earbuds?



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone have them. Or recommendations?    I'm thinking about them for when I am on the treadmill at the gym. I'm so afraid I will pull the iPad off if I use my regular ones - I'm still a bit klutzy on the treadmill and occasionally realize I have drifted back a bit on it.  But I really want to listen to music or watch a movie or something ya know?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw a review for a pair of on ear blue tooth ones today somewhere.  I can't remember what kind.  But no buds.  Ipad at the gym Oh my, you are brave.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I saw a review for a pair of on ear blue tooth ones today somewhere. I can't remember what kind. But no buds. Ipad at the gym Oh my, you are brave.


If you think of what ones and where could you post it.. Right now I haven't been listening to anything for that exact reason. 

I only do the treadmill or the recumbent bike so it isn't out of my hands basically...and I need to distract myself from the time and pain lol


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had a pair of Altec Backbeat headphones for the last year. They are actually a headset with a microphone too that I use with my iPhone. I will probably use them if I ever start working out again (New Year's Resolutions, anyone?). Right now, I'm just the coolest housewife on the mountain. Nothing like cleaning house with no cords! And I'd never dream of bathing the dogs with a cord...

Anyway, I love being cordless. I highly recommend these.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> I've had a pair of Altec Backbeat headphones for the last year. They are actually a headset with a microphone too that I use with my iPhone. I will probably use them if I ever start working out again (New Year's Resolutions, anyone?). Right now, I'm just the coolest housewife on the mountain. Nothing like cleaning house with no cords! And I'd never dream of bathing the dogs with a cord...
> 
> Anyway, I love being cordless. I highly recommend these.


Is this the one you have 
http://www.amazon.com/Altec-Lansing-903-BackBeat-Headphones/dp/B00352K8HU/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

And have you used it with the iPad too?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

rho said:


> Is this the one you have
> http://www.amazon.com/Altec-Lansing-903-BackBeat-Headphones/dp/B00352K8HU/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
> 
> And have you used it with the iPad too?


Those look like the ones my DH has, too. He likes them, even if he doesn't use them very often. I should snag them and try to be as cool a housewife as Brenda ;-)


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

rho said:


> Is this the one you have
> http://www.amazon.com/Altec-Lansing-903-BackBeat-Headphones/dp/B00352K8HU/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
> 
> And have you used it with the iPad too?


Yes and yes. I didn't pay that much, though, maybe $50 or so. They've held up very well


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have some Motorola bluetooth earbuds that are fairly decent. My only issue is that using it with my iPhone in my pocket, I have some data loss once in a while. Which can be a dealbreaker, I know...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where did you get them for $50?  I can't tell, are they buds that stick in your ear?  I'm not familiar with that model earphone.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a cheap pair and work ok, but in videos the sound is behind a second or so


----------

